# Suggestions for a variable power supply?



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello,

I have limited experience with power supplies. I am looking for a variable power supply that can handle two or more different cells at the same time. I am buying used, not new and want to keep the price under $200 if possible. Recently I found a company that purchases entire facilities worth of equipment. They have several for sale, I'm just not sure which would be the best for stripping, parting and refining cells.

If anyone, who has experience with variable power supplies, can offer advice, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Scott


----------



## element47 (Apr 27, 2012)

In the world of power supplies, there are several different genres. For cell purposes, you need lowish volts, highish current. If you find yourself amidst a pile of surplus lab/test equipment, the most typical and common type of supply is a smallish benchtop unit, size of a blendor or a toaster. Typical would be a single or dual supply, say 0-30 volts, 0-1 amp. These are used for breadboarding/prototyping electronic circuits and are not good for cell use. Why? Because they cannot supply enough current, not enough amps, not enough "ampacity". (All of those are saying the same thing) They are also tightly regulated, which doesn't hurt, but it isn't anything you need. So these are a combo of features that are not appropriate for cell use. That doesn't mean you can't use one, doesn't mean that you can't find a HIGH CURRENT "Laboratory" supply that will work for you. But you need that current. 

There are also "switching" power supplies which are more efficient and more modern...but they are also more finicky in terms of load and fragile in terms of what might damage them. Many people use switchers, but I would prefer a "linear" supply. 

Plating or cell power supplies generally don't need to supply more than say 10 volts, tops, but even a small cell can pull 4-6 amps and 10 amps is not a big number. So you need biggish current. 

This would be a decent low-cost choice:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lambda-LOT-R-5152-A-DC-Linear-Power-Supply-5V-12A-12V-to-15V-3A-/360449914565?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53ec7d36c5#ht_1984wt_1025

Here is a 5 volt 22.5 amp supply at a great price that would be* DANDY:* 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-27-5A-Tested-manual-Linear-Power-Supply-Lambda-LXS-D-5-OV-R-input-115VAC-/200696094618?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eba6b5f9a#ht_500wt_808 

(Lambda is pretty much the top name....the above would be excellent, and that's a super price, $15, and looks in great shape.) 

Other good brands are: Sola, Sorenson, KEPCO, Power-One. Many cos make these, but the above Lambda is a honey. I would grab it.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pointers, I knew someone would know something about power supplies here.

Scott


----------

